# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Supermakina të veçanta

## Altin1

Nje teme me makina shume te rralla nga vende te ndryshme te botes.

Nqs doni te merrni pjese mundohuni ti postoni fotografite jo me te medhaja se 1024 pixels sepse prishet struktura e forumit.

Apollo


Nga e majta ne te djathten, dy Veyron, Reventon, dy MC12, dy Enzo, F50, Saleen S7.


SLR

----------


## Altin1

Murcielago LP640


Enzo FXX


Gallardo

----------


## Altin1

Apollo


Viper


GT1

----------


## Altin1

Murcielago


Nga e majta ne te djathten, Gallardo, Enzo, Murcielago, Diablo


Murcielago

----------


## Altin1



----------


## Altin1



----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Shume te bukura.

----------


## Altin1



----------


## Altin1



----------


## Enii

sa ben ajo e kuqja se dua ta blej ;p

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Hic gje,mqs e kam ne shtepi dhe nuk e perdor (pasi perdor nje Mercedes BENZ 250. :perqeshje: ) do te ta fal  :pa dhembe: .

----------


## Altin1



----------


## Altin1



----------


## Altin1



----------


## Altin1



----------


## goldian

altin cfar cmimit kane afersisht keta makina  se me lujten mendt e kres

----------


## Altin1

Me i liri eshte Viperi i qelbur (postimi #3) rreth 80.000 pastaj shkojne deri ne 1.000.000 sic jane Veyron, Enzo, Reventon etj.

----------


## Apollyon

*Murcielago LP640 tek postimi #2* ... skam fjale , me la pa mend!

----------


## Altin1

2009 SL 
Perpunuar nga ASMA



1991 Nazca C2 (nuk doli kurre ne prodhim)
5.7L V12
380 kuaj fuqi

----------


## Altin1

Nje thes me Diablo



Continental GT 
Motori: 6.0L W12 552 kuaj fuqi
shpejtesia Maksimale: 319km/h  [0-100 3.9 sekonda]

----------

